# Angry driver purposefully hit me



## Eurygnomes (23 May 2011)

Hiya, 

I'm not sure if anything can be done to redress this, but I would think that I could at least expect an apology from the woman who purposefully drove her Vauxhall (that's the one with the lion insignia, right?) with the licence plate SCO4 FML into me at the junction of Baltic St East and Golden Lane this evening - about 15mins ago. 

She was pulled over to the left facing south on Golden Lane, about to do a U-turn so she could head back north. I came up Baltic St East and stopped at the Give Way sign but over to the right, so that I could go diagonally ahead down Garret Street. 

I was stationery. She started her U-turn, but couldn't complete it and stopped perpendicular to Golden Lane - across both directions of travel. She shrugged her shoulders at me, shouted inaudibly in her car, and gesticulated as though I should indicate where I was going (despite no flashing amber light herself). I pointed in my intended direction. She flapped her arms more and instead of reversing and doing a 3-point turn, she didn't even pull HARD on her steering wheel in order to avoid me. I could see what was going to happen, and started walking my bike backwards quickly, she hit my front wheel (ouch) which I didn't have a tight hold of just in case she did exactly that, and then she roared off northwards. 

An expletive escaped my lips. Maybe two. 

I almost went across in my original intended path - and then thought, "no frickin way" and instead, went up to the junction of Golden Lane and Old Street where she was at the lights. I pulled into the non existant bike box in front of her, noted her licence plate. She opened her car door, but the lights turned green. So I pootled on homewards. 

If this were a truck driver, I could contact the company and make a complaint. As it's a member of the public, is there anything I can do that will cause her to at least think twice about the fragility of a cyclist in comparison to her protective box/lethal weapon of a car? 

*sigh* I'm buying a helmet cam as soon as am paid. 

Thanks in advance for your comments, 
'Nomes


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 May 2011)

Report her to the police.


----------



## Red Light (23 May 2011)

A black Peugeot 205S three door hatchback according the the DVLA


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2011)

The City is very well covered by cameras. It might be an idea to see if you can spot one that might have recorded the incident, and to tell The Bill.

Good luck. 

BTW, the Peugeot logo is a lion, the Vauxhall one is a griffin. I always get them mixed up too.


----------



## Zoiders (23 May 2011)

Eurygnomes said:


> *sigh* I'm buying a helmet cam as soon as am paid.


Just to put Man-V-Car in perspective...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6AtG4pmX_Y


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Report her to the police.


that's the bunny. And I'd bet it's on a camera somewhere........


----------



## Eurygnomes (23 May 2011)

Thanks guys, will write to the City of London police. Thanks for the DVLA lookup - I didn't know you could do that. 

Griffins, Lions and bumpers, oh my.


----------



## Origamist (25 May 2011)

Report them to Roadsafe, 'Nomes: http://www.met.police.uk/roadsafelondon/


----------



## User482 (25 May 2011)

If nothing else, she failed to stop after an accident.


----------



## Jezston (27 May 2011)

Eurygnomes said:


> Thanks guys, will write to the City of London police. Thanks for the DVLA lookup - I didn't know you could do that.
> 
> Griffins, Lions and bumpers, oh my.




Write? 


You need to get this moving. Phone the non-emergency number for your local force.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (28 May 2011)

Don't forget to mention the damage to your wheel - ie the broken spoke you didn't notice at first - that way it has to be followed up!


----------



## Red Light (28 May 2011)

Eurygnomes said:


> Thanks guys, will write to the City of London police. Thanks for the DVLA lookup - I didn't know you could do that.



Also log it on the CTC's Stop SMIDSY website which logs it with the police as well.


----------



## Riverman (28 May 2011)

Red Light said:


> Also log it on the CTC's Stop SMIDSY website which logs it with the police as well.



Great campaign and website that. I can understand Smidsy's frustration too, he wears a fancy dress animal costume and people still can't see him. What more does he have to do? Travel with a travelling circus ensemble?


----------



## downfader (28 May 2011)

Riverman said:


> Great campaign and website that. I can understand Smidsy's frustration too, he wears a fancy dress animal costume and people still can't see him. What more does he have to do? Travel with a travelling circus ensemble?




It should make driver's paws for thought

(sorry.. sorry...)


----------



## downfader (28 May 2011)

User482 said:


> If nothing else, she failed to stop after an accident.




In my mind thats not an accident. Thats road rage and assault.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 May 2011)

downfader said:


> In my mind thats not an accident.* Thats road rage and assault.*



+1 but I think it's also an accident "if" there was contact with visible damage 


It's outrageous what she's done but beware that when you make a complaint like this to the Police, they will write to the driver and notify them of said complaint then will write of the outcome (ie. no further action will be taken) and supply HER with YOUR details such as name and address!!!

I know becuase it happened to me a few years back, I was on a motorcycle and filtering through London traffic this car wouldnt move so in an attempt to move my bike past (crawling with both my feet on the floor) I accidentally hit her wing mirror. To cut a long story the driver took ecception to this and must have complained to the Police who wrote to me and then supplied me with the complainant details


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 May 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> ...and then supplied me with the complainant details




So you could go round and straighten up the mirror?


----------



## andygates (29 May 2011)

Why, so her insurance people can pay out against the whiplash and loss of earnings claim you'll put in on top of the assault charge.


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2011)

What is the latest on this?


----------



## Eurygnomes (22 Jun 2011)

postman said:


> What is the latest on this?



Hiya, 

Haven't written until today, as I'd heard nothing. Got the letter from the police today saying that they're not taking the matter further as there's insufficient evidence to provide a realistic prospect of conviction. 



I think a civil avenue may be more likely to garner a response. In future, I think I'd opt for the roadsafe/stopsmidsy version. At least that way it might at least go to building (further?) the body of evidence. 

Thanks for all the support and suggestions. Back on the bike after two weeks off, and I'm still committed, "four wheels bad, two wheels..."


----------

